# My Old Guitar



## digital flower (Apr 25, 2012)

After almost 30 years of owning this guitar I finally took the neck off to make a truss rod adjustment. Please excuse the grunge on the neck butt that had accumulated over 50+ years. The adjustment made it play a lot silkier. Have a whammy bar now too:thumbup:

My family of Fender® brand guitars, Have a few other non-fenders but dont use them very often


I have nicknames for all my guitars now.
Top Left: &#8220;Black Bear&#8221; 1957 Fender Stratocaster
Top Right: &#8220;DJ&#8221; 1959 Fender Jazzmaster
Center: &#8220;Gomez&#8221; 2001 Fender Telecaster (main guitar right now)
Bottom: &#8220;Junior&#8221; 2011 Fender &#8217;51 Pawn Shop Special

Both the strat and jazz master are "player" style not "collector" types. I still use both in the band I am playing in right now.


----------

